# Are Money Tree/Plants toxic?



## Bear (Aug 16, 2010)

I was wondering about getting a Money Tree/Plant for my George's enclosure at home, can anyone tell me if they're toxic or poisonous?

The one im talking about is Pachira Aquatica


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 16, 2010)

i want a Money Tree!!! Where do you find those??????


----------



## Bear (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I dunno where you get them regularly, but whenever I visit disney/universal(like I am now) I see them around animal kingdom, the lost island in islands of adventure, the animal kingdom lodge and the endangered species store on citywalk. Theyre all sold by this place called elemental nursery, at the website elementalnursery.com though apparently a while ago the site went down and its just now being rebuilt.

If you mean a tree that actually has money growing out of it...damn I want one too, these just look cool.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 16, 2010)

do you mean in Orlando, FL or Anaheim, CA ??


----------



## dmmj (Aug 16, 2010)

My money tree only grows twenties.


----------



## Gus (Aug 16, 2010)

Are you from singapore?



Bear said:


> I was wondering about getting a Money Tree/Plant for my George's enclosure at home, can anyone tell me if they're toxic or poisonous?
> 
> The one im talking about is Pachira Aquatica


----------



## Bear (Aug 16, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> do you mean in Orlando, FL or Anaheim, CA ??


Orlando, FL


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 16, 2010)

oh i live near anaheim, but im going to orlando in dec. so i want to get some of that stuff if its not toxic.


----------



## Bear (Aug 16, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> oh i live near anaheim, but im going to orlando in dec. so i want to get some of that stuff if its not toxic.



xD thats what I'm asking. THough even if it is toxic, I might just get it for myself. I know im definately getting another plant they sell just for me.



According to the Redfoot/Yellowfoot ultimate safe list its safe, but I have a russian, and though I wouldnt try feeding it to him, or feeding him the fruit, I wonder if even the leaves or plant itself is safe or if thats just the fruit thats safe...


----------



## ekm5015 (Aug 19, 2010)

I thought a money tree was a jade plant. Maybe I am mistaken. I know jade is fine for torts to eat.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a money tree (not a jade plant) in my torts enclosure and it was never intended to be food, but my redfoot ate it. I was scared to death, but she never got sick and that was a year ago. So its safe.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Aug 23, 2010)

dmmj said:


> My money tree only grows twenties.



Lucky, mine only grows I.O.Us


----------



## elegans (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a very large Pachira Aquatica in my yard it is over 25' tall and the tortoises eat the leaves and flowers and have now for over 15 years with no ill effect. I do have to be careful of fruits though as they are very hard and heavy and could pose a danger if one fell on a tortoise. Douglas


----------

